# How do you listen to your music?



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

Being a youngster with limited resources, I generally just listen to my music with my iPod using bluetooth headphones or wired earphones. 

When my ears hurt, I just play the music either through my laptop's speakers (not ideal) or through portable speakers.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

On a home stereo system through loudspeakers most of the time. I have various different components that I swap around on my component system. I also have a Sharp bookshelf system for a quick listen without any messing around that does not sound all that bad surprisingly as long as I keep the volume in check and if I use an external component CD player. The internal CD drive sounds okay, but it has a narrow sound stage that I don't like. Sometimes I listen at the desktop computer through computer speakers. I have a pretty decent set of computer speakers, Boston Acoustics BA635.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I plug in my On Ear Sennheiser Momentum headphones into a USB digital to analogue converter on my macbook pro. I have an external CD drive that I play my CDs through this system.

Great sound!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Even with limited resources yo can buy a reasonable set, see the HI-Fi forum.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

>Spotify or CD's in my mac
>Schiit Modi 2 Uber preamp
>Schiit Magni 2 Uber amp
>Sennheiser HD650's


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I tape youtube musicclips on my Nakamichi tape deck then play them back thru my hifi


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

iPod and iPad with headphones at home. The speakers, amp, tape deck, CDs are all packed away, now that we live in more confined quarters with neighbors nearby, who don't appreciate Mosolov's _Iron Foundry_ or Led Zep's _Kashmir_ at ear-shattering volume.

Cassettes in the car, for Rock and Pop exclusively. Love my "best of" cassettes!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Just ordered a pair of Focal Elears to celebrate my tax refund.

I have a couple of systems. The one that gets used the most is Squeezebox Touch ->TEAC UD-301 DAC->Cambridge Audio 840 Integrated Amp -> Thiel 1.5 Speakers.

At my desk at home I have Windows Computer/JRiver -> Oppo HA-2 DAC -> AudioEngine 5 powered speakers. I use the JRiver equalizer to tame the AE5s' mid-bass bloat.

To be honest I have a more powerful system (Ayre/PSB), but I don't use it as much as my enjoyment might not be shared by the neighboring apartments.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

i have a dodgy hi-fi system that doesn't believe in playing cds any longer and plays only mp3 files. I listen to it in emergency. Otherwise through my computer. Speakers are good-ish, so nothing to complain about really.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm surprised so many use personal systems rather than full blown component systems. Looks like those racks with shelves of electronics are not always preferred. I suppose earphones/buds are getting pretty good these days, but I'm not sure it's the same experience as room-filling sound that loudspeakers can provide. But I agree, space (or finances) doesn't always allow.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

About 95% of my listening is with a single earbud that combines the two channels into one. I have it connected to a thumb wheel volume control and Sansa Clip MP3 player. It is pretty durable and reasonably priced at $17.95. Been using the same one since last June and it still looks like new.

The cord is a special material that does not get hard and brittle with exposure to UV, a problem I had with earbuds in the past. The only odd thing is the cord material, though very durable, seems to have memory and maintains a loopiness that is mildly annoying only when I am donning (old word, google it) the cord. You will notice it comes coiled and I believe that is because you can't fold the cord like the cheap PVC cords can be when new before they harden.

I wear the cord tucked in my shirt, looped over my shoulder and down my back, then out the neck hole to my left ear with a little slack for head turning. The volume thumb wheel is under my shirt and attached to the player which is clipped to my undershirt just above the right breast, so I can adjust the volume easily right though the shirt. Works great for me and avoids the dangling cord that then can hook on anything and everything.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> iPod and iPad with headphones at home. The speakers, amp, tape deck, CDs are all packed away, _now that we live in more confined quarters with neighbors nearby, who don't appreciate Mosolov's Iron Foundry _or Led Zep's _Kashmir_ at ear-shattering volume.


You poor fellow.
Time to get new neighbors. 
Maybe Russians ... who've worked in the steel industry.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

If my wife and children are around, on headphones (they don't really share my taste in music). On the rare occasions that I have the house to myself, loud and proud on the stereo.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I tape youtube musicclips on my Nakamichi tape deck then play them back thru my hifi


Now we're talking. What kind of Nakamichi do you have? What kind of blank cassettes do you use? I have a Nak, but it's just a CR-1 2-head deck that's about as low end of a deck as Nakamichi made. Still, it has the "Nakamichi sound." I do have Denon and Luxman 3-head decks that are certainly fancier though.



Marinera said:


> i have a dodgy hi-fi system that doesn't believe in playing cds any longer and plays only mp3 files. I listen to it in emergency. Otherwise through my computer. Speakers are good-ish, so nothing to complain about really.


Does your system have a line-in/aux input? If so, you ought to visit a thrift store in your area and pick up a used CD/DVD player. The thrifts around here have stockpiles of old DVD players for $10 or less and they can play CDs just fine. Just be sure to get one that has a display on the front that gives track information and has all the buttons on the front panel that you need if it doesn't have a remote. It's best to try it in the store (at least plug it in and see if it can play a CD) before you take it home.



Richard8655 said:


> I'm surprised so many use personal systems rather than full blown component systems. Looks like those racks with shelves of electronics are not always preferred. I suppose earphones/buds are getting pretty good these days, but I'm not sure it's the same experience as room-filling sound that loudspeakers can provide. But I agree, space (or finances) doesn't always allow.


I agree, I would have figured that more people here would be using component or bookshelf home stereo systems. I guess not everyone has the room, money, or privacy to be blasting classical music through good loudspeakers though.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Another topic for HiFi. :tiphat:


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I tape youtube musicclips on my Nakamichi tape deck then play them back thru my hifi


Am I interpreting this correctly? You record mp3s to cassette on a very high end tape deck and listen to that? I suspect your post may be ironic.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

chill782002 said:


> Am I interpreting this correctly? You record mp3s to cassette on a very high end tape deck and listen to that? I suspect your post may be ironic.


Taping poorly encoded MP3s and then playing back the tape can yield better sounding results (though not more accurate) than just listening to the MP3. Some of the harshness gets lost in the tape's noise floor and some of the small details of harshness get "rounded out" by the tape. It's a weird addition by subtraction thing. It shouldn't be necessary at all with well recorded audio though as is often the case with classical recordings.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Klassik said:


> Taping poorly encoded MP3s and then playing back the tape can yield better sounding results (though not more accurate) than just listening to the MP3. Some of the harshness gets lost in the tape's noise floor and some of the small details of harshness get "rounded out" by the tape. It's a weird addition by subtraction thing. It shouldn't be necessary at all with well recorded audio though as is often the case with classical recordings.


Wow, thanks. One really does learn something new every day. :lol:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

On the cd player in the car - or on my computer, from YouTube. 
I'm obviously a Philistine...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I listen to my CD's in the car, at the computer and on my main system in the entertainment room. For me, buds are for flowers, not for sticking in my ear.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Now we're talking. What kind of Nakamichi do you have? What kind of blank cassettes do you use? I have a Nak, but it's just a CR-1 2-head deck that's about as low end of a deck as Nakamichi made. Still, it has the "Nakamichi sound." I do have Denon and Luxman 3-head decks that are certainly fancier though.


Another Nak fan cool, mine is just 2 head also but a nice RX202 which still does that fancy flipping tape trick and plays very nicely with that great Nak sound, I've also got a TEAC V700 3head and a very late model Yam KX530 but the Nak is the pick-I use it to tape Zappa Boots off Youtube which sound great played back on the HI FI.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I got a 3-head Nak. But don't use it. Maybe i should sell it or give it away?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

chill782002 said:


> Am I interpreting this correctly? You record mp3s to cassette on a very high end tape deck and listen to that? I suspect your post may be ironic.


Correct but it free and I do do it and as per the other poster it does sound good, note i usually tape Bootlegs so my conscoius is clear...................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> I got a 3-head Nak. But don't use it. Maybe i should sell it or give it away?


If it still works and depending on the model it worth b/n $500 - $1000 US or more so I would not give it away!


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

spotify at 320kbps or flac/320kbps mp3s, through my external soundcard into these, the greatest sound quality headphones i've ever heard under $200 https://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-H...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=9CKZW1BD11ZTSRJQT8VW


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Correct but it free and I do do it and as per the other poster it does sound good, note i usually tape Bootlegs so my conscoius is clear...................


My problem with tapes no matter how nice the tape deck is the noise. I sometimes turn off the Dolby NR B or C since it muffles up the sound.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> My problem with tapes no matter how nice the tape deck is the noise. I sometimes turn off the Dolby NR B or C since it muffles up the sound.


Same here I also often turn the Dolby off- I have some old prerecorded tapes Led Zep 1 and some old Van Morrison with no Dolby and they sound great............... go figure


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> My problem with tapes no matter how nice the tape deck is the noise. I sometimes turn off the Dolby NR B or C since it muffles up the sound.


Does your Nak have adjustable azimuth? Some of the higher end Naks did. If so, using Dolby to playback Dolby encoded tapes should be a pretty clean process. Just be sure to playback Dolby C tapes with C turned on. While Dolby B tapes can be played back without Dolby with only a boost in the highs and noise, C tapes play back terribly without Dolby C turned on. A 3-headed Nak in good working condition will fetch a lot of money. Something like a Dragon, ZX-9, or CR-7 will really bring in the big bucks. Maybe you should sell it if you don't like using it.

If you don't like noise, perhaps you should consider a 1990s Pioneer deck that has digital NR. It really cuts down on the noise without too much of a sound quality penalty. Some even have Dolby S which was the best of the Dolby NRs for cassette decks. The quality of these decks are no where near Nak quality, but it may fit your needs.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> If it still works and depending on the model it worth b/n $500 - $1000 US or more so I would not give it away!


Yes. Nakamichi analogue decks from the 70s and 80s were the Rolls Royce of portable tape decks. A lot of the best live documents of bands like Pink Floyd and Led Zeppelin in their prime were recorded on Nakamichi decks, particularly by the late great Mike Millard. Anyway, best I don't get started on that subject. I agree with EddieRUKiddingVarese. Do not give it away. Unless it's to someone you're particularly fond of.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

chill782002 said:


> Yes. Nakamichi analogue decks from the 70s and 80s were the Rolls Royce of portable tape decks. A lot of the best live documents of bands like Pink Floyd and Led Zeppelin in their prime were recorded on Nakamichi decks, particularly by the late great Mike Millard. Anyway, best I don't get started on that subject. I agree with EddieRUKiddingVarese. Do not give it away. Unless it's to someone you're particularly fond of.


Or to me..................................


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Same here I also often turn the Dolby off- I have some old prerecorded tapes Led Zep 1 and some old Van Morrison with no Dolby and they sound great............... go figure


Many people find it more pleasurable to playback Dolby B encoded tapes with Dolby turned off. This boosts the treble on playback due to the nature of Dolby.

If you have homemade tapes where the Dolby is not sounding good, it could be due to a number of factors. Poor calibration is probably the main factor. Tapes need to be properly biased and the recording sensitivity needs to be calibrated (meaning that when you set the input level to record at 0 dB, it's actually recording at 0 dB). Many decks don't offer the latter so you'll have to find tapes that are well-aligned with the deck's internal default settings. Here again, many of the better 1990s Pioneer decks have AutoBLE which automatically sets the bias, sensitivity, and EQ for the tape. I think Dolby required all Dolby S decks to have some sort of auto-calibration, but some are better than others. Out of alignment decks are another factor that causes poor Dolby quality. Again, this should not be a problem if you have a Nak with adjustable azimuth, but otherwise it can be an issue.

I usually record without noise reduction. The noise isn't too noticeable on loudspeakers (headphones are a different story). Sometimes very dynamic classical music with very soft parts will get lost in the noise floor, but that's pretty rare in my experience. I usually prefer Type I tapes too. Calibrating them properly can really yield surprisingly good results.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Aside from azimuth problems, tape heads can and do wear flat. This reduces treble response. At that point listening to dolbyized tapes with the dolby circuitry turned off may bring back a bit of sparkle.


----------



## Dharma66 (Apr 4, 2017)

My pretty much my only listening time is on the commute, so it's iPhone->Bluetooth->bog standard Toyota car stereo. Given all of the extra noise in the environment, I don't need any higher fi than that.

Other than that, on the few occasions I listen at home, it's iPhone docked to a Bose sound dock. I used to have a system of "separates" but I haven't wanted to use the money to upgrade it (from 30 year old mediocre components), so the sound dock is all.

Many years back I did almost spend a crazy amount of money on a system by a small UK manufacturer called Audio Note, but in the end, I just couldn't bring myself to pay the amount being asked.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Nothing fancy for me. iPhone or iPod with headphones since I don't live alone and need to keep my music down.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

KenOC said:


> Aside from azimuth problems, tape heads can and do wear flat. This reduces treble response. At that point listening to dolbyized tapes with the dolby circuitry turned off may bring back a bit of sparkle.


This is true. It does take a lot of usage to wear heads though especially if it's sendust or amorphous heads. Of course, keeping the heads clean always helps too.

Another problem that can occur is that tapes lose their levels a little bit over time. This is especially true with genuine chrome tapes in my experience. I don't notice it at all or as much with Type I tapes or ferro-cobalt Type IIs. The tapes may start out peaking at 0 dB, for example, but after a couple of years they only peak at -3 dB or something like that. This causes Dolby mistracking akin to the poor sensitivity calibration that I mentioned in my reply above.

Some like chrome tapes, but I really don't. Unfortunately, a lot of classical pre-recorded tapes, especially non-budget releases, are on chrome tape. Oh well. Just play them back without Dolby I guess. They won't be too loud anyway. Something like playtrim on Yamaha decks can help boost the highs on these tapes as well. One thing to remember about pre-recorded chrome tapes is that most of them need to be played back in the Type I position and not Type II. This can be confusing to a lot of people who weren't familiar with cassettes back in the day.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Dharma66 said:


> I used to have a system of "separates" but I haven't wanted to use the money to upgrade it (from 30 year old mediocre components), so the sound dock is all.


You'd be surprised, some of those 30 year old "mediocre" components are in pretty high demand these days. I'm not sure what you have, but if it's anything remotely decent, you may have a real "sleeper" system. I probably wouldn't even bother if it's Soundesign, Yorx, Lloyds, or something like that though.


----------



## Dharma66 (Apr 4, 2017)

Panasonic and Aiwa 

The Aiwa tape deck was ok. It had a looping feature where you could set a start and end, it would automatically rewind and replay. Came in very handy when I was teaching myself guitar by ear!

As it happens, I think my dad gave it all away just this week, as he was clearing out and I told him I dodn't want any of it. The local charity shop may get a few bob for it...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Almost exclusively on a home stereo setup in my very own listening room. However, when I'm traveling, an iPod comes with me.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> *Almost exclusively on a home stereo setup in my very own listening room.* However, when I'm traveling, an iPod comes with me.


Must not be married and possibly retired also. Nice though. I think we all desire our own listening rooms, if our lives would afford us the time and space for such.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Klassik said:


> You'd be surprised, some of those 30 year old "mediocre" components are in pretty high demand these days. I'm not sure what you have, but if it's anything remotely decent, you may have a real "sleeper" system. I probably wouldn't even bother if it's Soundesign, Yorx, Lloyds, or something like that though.


This is very true. Components from back then could be very good even by today's standard. It's especially vintage tube electronics that seems to demand high prices these days. But I think the current earphone/bud experience is just not the same. A modestly priced separate component system can yield surprisingly good results. Whathihfi has some good recommendations along these lines.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Florestan said:


> Must not be married and possibly retired also. Nice though. I think we all desire our own listening rooms, if our lives would afford us the time and space for such.


I'm both. I have a three bedroom house and one of the bedrooms is my listening room.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Klassik said:


> You'd be surprised, some of those 30 year old "mediocre" components are in pretty high demand these days. I'm not sure what you have, but if it's anything remotely decent, you may have a real "sleeper" system. I probably wouldn't even bother if it's Soundesign, Yorx, Lloyds, or something like that though.


Hmmm, maybe I should sell my 1979 Yamaha component system? It has amp of 65 watts per channel, separate dual cassette deck, tuner, and a budget end turntable. All Yamaha. As I recall, the amp alone was $400--1979 dollars that is. I was earning about $3.50 per hour at the time. It has been stored for about 20 years and surely the buyer will need to clean the dust from it.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Florestan said:


> Hmmm, maybe I should sell my 1979 Yamaha component system? It has amp of 65 watts per channel, separate dual cassette deck, tuner, and a budget end turntable. All Yamaha. As I recall, the amp alone was $400--1979 dollars that is. I was earning about $3.50 per hour at the time. It has been stored for about 20 years and surely the buyer will need to clean the dust from it.


A 65w Yamaha receiver from 1979 probably would be worth something if it's working and in decent condition. I'm not sure about the other stuff. I have a 35w Pioneer receiver from 1977. I'm not sure exactly how much it's worth, but it's worth enough to get enough for some new CDs for sure.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Klassik said:


> A 65w Yamaha receiver from 1979 probably would be worth something if it's working and in decent condition. I'm not sure about the other stuff. I have a 35w Pioneer receiver from 1977. I'm not sure exactly how much it's worth, but it's worth enough to get enough for some new CDs for sure.


Pioneers were decent stereos in the day. I remember that Yahama amp really filled my 10x11 foot bedroom and probably drove my parents nuts. I was playing ZZ Top, Alice Cooper, Edgar and Johnny Winter, Ted Nugent, Deep Purple, etc and LOUD. Did also play some classical on it at times.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Richard8655 said:


> This is very true. Components from back then could be very good even by today's standard. It's especially vintage tube electronics that seems to demand high prices these days. But I think the current earphone/bud experience is just not the same. A modestly priced separate component system can yield surprisingly good results. Whathihfi has some good recommendations along these lines.


This is quite true. I wonder what the earbud crowd would think if they heard classical music on a component system cobbled together with ~$100 in thrift store finds. Right now 1990s receivers are quite unloved and are thus available for pretty cheap even though they sound pretty good. Get one of those, the best thrift store speakers you can find, some ~$10 CD/DVD player, and some decent cables and you've got one heck of a system. Of course, I know there are various space/loudness/wife issues that would force someone to use headphones so this isn't an option for everyone even if the money allows for it.



Florestan said:


> Pioneers were decent stereos in the day. I remember that Yahama amp really filled my 10x11 foot bedroom and probably drove my parents nuts. I was playing ZZ Top, Alice Cooper, Edgar and Johnny Winter, Ted Nugent, Deep Purple, etc and LOUD. Did also play some classical on it at times.


Wow, 65w was really overkill for that room. You'd drive me nuts with that playlist though! 

Pioneer and Yamaha both made good stuff in the 1970s. They were two of the leading names at the time (and still are I guess), but there were so many good brands back then. Sansui, Akai, Marantz, Kenwood, Onkyo, Nikko, Teac, Luxman, Aiwa, Technics/Panasonic/National, Sony, Toshiba/Aurex, Sharp/Optonica, Sanyo Plus, Hitachi, and JVC are just amongst some of the high quality Hi-Fi brands of the era. Even Radio Shack, JCPenney (MCS Series), Montgomery Ward, and Sears had some good stuff under their own names. Just check out all this drool worthy stuff in the 1980 Radio Shack catalog. My LAB-420 turntable is similar to the LAB-400 in there, but I'd love to add the TR-3000 R2R deck, SCT-3000 cassette deck, Mach One speakers, and STA-2100D receiver to my Hi-Fi rack! Oh, and the "Disco Infinity" light too. Can't forget that! 

http://www.radioshackcatalogs.com/catalogs/1980/


----------



## JRI (Jan 5, 2013)

I listen on a home stereo system,using Jensen Imperial Folded Horn Reproducers,the sound is fabulous. Link below to what the reproducers look like.

http://www.tubularradio.com/JensenImperial.html


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Klassik said:


> This is quite true. I wonder what the earbud crowd would think if they heard classical music on a component system cobbled together with ~$100 in thrift store finds. Right now 1990s receivers are quite unloved and are thus available for pretty cheap even though they sound pretty good. Get one of those, the best thrift store speakers you can find, some ~$10 CD/DVD player, and some decent cables and you've got one heck of a system. Of course, I know there are various space/loudness/wife issues that would force someone to use headphones so this isn't an option for everyone even if the money allows for it.
> 
> Wow, 65w was really overkill for that room. You'd drive me nuts with that playlist though!
> 
> ...


I got into hifi during my college days in the early 70s (along with classical music). My system - a Pioneer PL-10 turntable, Pioneer SA-8100 40 watt amp and the Large Advent speakers sounded very nice. One summer I shared an apartment with a friend who had his own pair of Advents, so for 3 months we had the legendary double-Advent system.

I hope I do not sound obnoxious, but to the people using iPhones and earbuds for classical, an upgrade of less than $100 can make a big difference - say to HiFiMan RE-400s.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> I got into hifi during my college days in the early 70s (along with classical music). My system - a Pioneer PL-10 turntable, Pioneer SA-8100 40 watt amp and the Large Advent speakers sounded very nice. One summer I shared an apartment with a friend who had his own pair of Advents, so for 3 months we had the legendary double-Advent system.
> 
> I hope I do not sound obnoxious, but to the people using iPhones and earbuds for classical, an upgrade of less than $100 can make a big difference - say to HiFiMan RE-400s.


That's some nice Hi-Fi equipment you had there. Do you still have it? Did you ever get into any music wars with your roommate like this classical loving guy in this Maxell commercial?


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Klassik said:


> That's some nice Hi-Fi equipment you had there. Do you still have it? Did you ever get into any music wars with your roommate like this classical loving guy in this Maxell commercial?


No - I had the Pioneer/Advent system for about 10 years. I then came down with upgrade-itis which lasted for a while before I settled on my current equipment. I've had most of my current stuff for more than 10 years.

Fortunately my college roommate liked classical for the most part. He didn't care for the romantics, though. I on the other hand never got completely comfortable with his love of late Coltrane ("Ascension") and Captain Beefheart.


----------



## Dharma66 (Apr 4, 2017)

Florestan said:


> Pioneers were decent stereos in the day. ...


Oh blimey...Pioneer is what I meant, not Panasonic...slip of the brain.

The stuff is still there at my dads. The cassette deck is an Aiwa Ad-F770 I believe.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Dharma66 said:


> Oh blimey...Pioneer is what I meant, not Panasonic...slip of the brain.
> 
> The stuff is still there at my dads. The cassette deck is an Aiwa Ad-F770 I believe.


Vintage Pioneer stuff is pretty good, but some of their stuff started to get dodgy in the mid-80s. It just depends on the models. That Aiwa cassette deck looks really nice if that's the model you have. A 3 head deck will certainly be worth something if it works. Non Nak brands tend to be underappreciated so don't expect it to be worth a ton, but you might still get enough to buy 3 or 4 CD boxsets.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> iPod and iPad with headphones at home. *The speakers, amp, tape **deck, CDs are all packed away*, now that we live in more confined quarters with neighbors nearby, who don't appreciate Mosolov's _Iron Foundry_ or* Led Zep's Kashmir at ear-shattering volume.*
> Cassettes in the car, for Rock and Pop exclusively. Love my "best of" cassettes!


What, everything packed away? Is this a temporary situation? 
Because* Kashmir* at anything _*less*_ than ear-shattering level is just. not. right.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Florestan said:


> About 95% of my listening is with a single earbud that combines the two channels into one. I have it connected to a thumb wheel volume control and Sansa Clip MP3 player. It is pretty durable and reasonably priced at $17.95. Been using the same one since last June and it still looks like new.
> 
> The cord is a special material that does not get hard and brittle with exposure to UV, a problem I had with earbuds in the past. The only odd thing is the cord material, though very durable, seems to have memory and maintains a loopiness that is mildly annoying only when I am donning (old word, google it) the cord. You will notice it comes coiled and I believe that is because you can't fold the cord like the cheap PVC cords can be when new before they harden.


Duh, I didn't even know you could get single earbuds like this ..... looks like this would work 
perfectly for listening in bed. What's the brand name?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

laurie said:


> Duh, I didn't even know you could get single earbuds like this ..... looks like this would work
> perfectly for listening in bed. What's the brand name?


It is ghost imaged in the image: www.scansound.com

This is the particular one I have: https://www.scansound.com/1-bud-gold-single-ear-stereo-earbud-black-with-3-sizes-of-eartips.html
scroll down for specifications and other information on it.

I have tried a few of their "one-bud" earphones and this one is the best so far. They make them for people who are deaf in one ear so they can listen to both channels. I realize that the music sounds way better in stereo but I can't be shut out of the world like that very often and so this one-bud enables me to listen probably 10 times more than I could otherwise.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I listen to all my music through my HiFi set up that is CDs, Vinyl, Tapes, Radio via Sky TV, not through PC or Smart Phone, the only exception is ‘in car music’ which is really a distraction to driving (dangerous) and I am finding that I am doing that less and less. I almost forgot the internet radios they have access to hundreds of classical music stations from all over the world but the audio quality is poor from 64 to 128kbps


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Headphones are my preferred listening medium. I rarely play anything through speakers.

I listen to my CDs as lossless files through my Mac, using a DAC and amp with my Sennheiser headphones. For vinyl, I have a Technics turntable and Technics receiver that I hook the same pair of headphones up to.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I listen in several ways. A $100 cd player / speaker system that my computer also hooks into. So, cds and computer files through speakers. 

Also a little mp3 player and earbuds for work. 

I drive a new Mercedes box truck at work and my phone Bluetooth s through the radio.

Music files on the phone with headphones or earbuds.

And believe it or not I have an old Sony walkman and a Panasonic shockwave for cds. I use headphones for those.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

jegreenwood said:


> No - I had the Pioneer/Advent system for about 10 years. I then came down with upgrade-itis which lasted for a while before I settled on my current equipment. I've had most of my current stuff for more than 10 years.
> 
> Fortunately my college roommate liked classical for the most part. He didn't care for the romantics, though. I on the other hand never got completely comfortable with his love of late Coltrane ("Ascension") and Captain Beefheart.


It was Sherwood/Advent/Philips for me back then. Ah, those were the days... good stuff then, ancient now. Advent was particularly good for classical music.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Klassik said:


> Does your system have a line-in/aux input? If so, you ought to visit a thrift store in your area and pick up a used CD/DVD player. The thrifts around here have stockpiles of old DVD players for $10 or less and they can play CDs just fine. Just be sure to get one that has a display on the front that gives track information and has all the buttons on the front panel that you need if it doesn't have a remote. It's best to try it in the store (at least plug it in and see if it can play a CD) before you take it home.


Now, that is an interesting idea. Maybe I could use blu ray player, could play my sacds too.

Don't know what's at the back of this hifi. I avoid moving it if possible, the system's speakers are inconveniently wired together and the whole thing's squeezed in the smaller space than it occupies I'd say, it defies physics really and I'm almost sure cd player stopped working because of the lack of ventillation and overheating. However, I'll look at its back when I will have some more energy for it.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Marinera said:


> Now, that is an interesting idea. Maybe I could use blu ray player, could play my sacds too.
> 
> Don't know what's at the back of this hifi. I avoid moving it if possible, the system's speakers are inconveniently wired together and the whole thing's squeezed in the smaller space than it occupies I'd say, it defies physics really and I'm almost sure cd player stopped working because of the lack of ventillation and overheating. However, I'll look at its back when I will have some more energy for it.


You certainly want to make sure that the system has ventilation, but usually CD players themselves don't get too hot. Make sure that the amplifier has plenty of breathing room though. I guess that you have some sort of bookshelf system, but sometimes people with component systems will stack things on top of their amp and that blocks the ventilation holes. Amps get hot so they need airflow.

I do sometimes see SACD compatible DVD players in the thrifts and I'm starting to see more early Blu-Ray players in the thrifts as well. Some of these may play back SACDs. Of course, we have a lot of thrifts here in Houston so it might be easier to find things here. One thing I'd recommend in addition to what I said earlier is that you buy a DVD/Blu-Ray player with the remote if possible. A lot of times they don't have remotes at the thrift. Sometimes you have to go into the menus of these players and make sure any special surround or EQ modes are turned off if you want the best sound quality. Once I brought a Pioneer DVD player from the thrift (with the remote fortunately) and I was sure to plug it in to the TV first to make sure it was set up properly. It had the EQ set to "Rock" and surround mode was turned on. Obviously I turned all that stuff off. I think I can access the menus through the front buttons on that machine, but it's not always possible on all DVD players.


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

Tristan said:


> Headphones are my preferred listening medium. I rarely play anything through speakers.
> 
> I listen to my CDs as lossless files through my Mac, using a DAC and amp with my Sennheiser headphones. For vinyl, I have a Technics turntable and Technics receiver that I hook the same pair of headphones up to.


Yeah me too, the music is more personal when listening through headphones. I feel like when listening through speakers, the music is just background noise.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Thanks for the tips Klassik! :tiphat:


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

quietfire said:


> Yeah me too, the music is more personal when listening through headphones. I feel like when listening through speakers, the music is just background noise.


Although I see this point of view, my experince is the opposite. Headphone listening, especially at length, feels like the music is too immediate inside my brain and hence very unnatural. Live orchestra music in a hall comes from the front stage and refects on the walls to give a multi-dimensional experience. I feel a similar sense of spaciousness with loudspeakers, but not much of that with anything stuck in my ears.

But not faulting those who find phones/buds more pleasurable.


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

Richard8655 said:


> Although I see this point of view, my experince is the opposite. Headphone listening, especially at length, feels like the music is too immediate inside my brain and hence very unnatural. Live orchestra music in a hall comes from the front stage and refects on the walls to give a multi-dimensional experience. I feel a similar sense of spaciousness with loudspeakers, but not much of that with anything stuck in my ears.
> 
> But not faulting those who find phones/buds more pleasurable.


Ah, it could be the music we listen to. I mostly only listen to solo piano. I rarely listen to orchestral music, unless you count piano concertos, and even then I only do so once in a while.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

It depends on where you listen, I am fortunate in having a spacious lounge which doubles as a listening room and allows a number of people to enjoy music together, but for those that only have a very small room then head phones would be a necessity.


----------

